# Lemon Creamed Honey.



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I know that some have used freeze-dried fruit powders to flavor creamed honey. There is a supplier in Momence IL, name escapes me at the moment. Their minimum quantities are on the large size, 25 or 50 lbs as I remember.

Tom


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am looking for a good recipe for Lemon Creamed honey as well. I will follow along.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

So I got my hands on some lemon oil,. I'm going to start with 25 lbs and just add it slowly. The only hesitation I have is that the oil seems to be cut with sunflower oil, will this separate out of the honey eventually? 

I also had to use a heating wrap to melt a 5 gallon bucket that was crystalized solid. It's been liquid for a few days but hasn't cleared up yet, it has a yellowish Color and still has some grainy texture to it. It should clear up at some point I assume?


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

To make creamed honey, one needs to "seed" honey with a creamed honey that contains very, very small crystalized grains, making it smooth and having the appearance of whipped honey. Ordinary crystalized honey will always maintain its grainy texture.

I would avoid lemon oil (and I am assuming you are not using that designed as a furniture polish  ) that is mixed with sunflower oil or any other oil. Pure essential lemon oil is available through cosmetic and soap suppliers.

But why not use real lemons, with some lemon zest grated in? To make 25 lbs you may need quite a few lemons, but I would think the flavor would be better and more interesting to look at with the tiny flakes of peel. They may distract from the grainy texture, too, if you aren't able to get a smooth creamed honey.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I used freeze dried lemon to make lemon creamed honey. Yumee.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Where does one purchase freeze dried lemon in reasonable quantaties? Health food store?

My understanding is that Essentials oils are not food grade.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Here is the processor for freeze dried fruit: https://www.vandrunenfarms.com/

Tom


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

VickyLynn said:


> To make creamed honey, one needs to "seed" honey with a creamed honey that contains very, very small crystalized grains, making it smooth and having the appearance of whipped honey. Ordinary crystalized honey will always maintain its grainy texture.
> 
> I would avoid lemon oil (and I am assuming you are not using that designed as a furniture polish  ) that is mixed with sunflower oil or any other oil. Pure essential lemon oil is available through cosmetic and soap suppliers.
> 
> But why not use real lemons, with some lemon zest grated in? To make 25 lbs you may need quite a few lemons, but I would think the flavor would be better and more interesting to look at with the tiny flakes of peel. They may distract from the grainy texture, too, if you aren't able to get a smooth creamed honey.


Yes, you would need quite a few lemons, which would almost certainly introduce too much water into the mixture and encourage fermentation. At least this is my fear.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I used freeze dried lemon to make lemon creamed honey. Yumee.


I was going to point you to this member who I imagine has made 1000's of lbs of it. But I see he found the post...


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I used freeze dried lemon to make lemon creamed honey. Yumee.


Willing to share your ratio of freeze dried lemon to creamed honey mix?


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

beer flavorings. You can get peach, cinnamon, etc. Don't remember which ones we used but the guys doing straws of honey use it all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

the best place to buy freeze dried products is Van Drunen Farms. www.vandrunenfarms.com 815-472-3100. If the minimum sale quantity is too high for you, ask for names and contact information of resellers. If you would like some mixing hints, PM me or send email to [email protected].


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I realized I forgot to address the ratio of dried fruit to honey. As a general rule, we use one pound of freeze-dried fruit to every 5 gallons (60 pounds) of honey. After it sets up we taste and adjust subsequent batches accordingly. Hope this helps.


----------

